# (Updated 5/7) better yard in 90 days?



## Mad_Scientist_565 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey guys. Here's a link to a video I made today. It pretty much makes the point so no need to type alot.

https://youtu.be/Zp6-AqAu6vA

Luckily no rain yet and the label was true to its name. In a few hours it had already started turning the clover yellow and its falling down. .ill update this post over the next couple months. I really like this spectracide. Cost was good and its loaded up with active ingredients. Hopefully it gets the job done

Update 1:
https://youtu.be/id7_Sz_ovh8

Update 2:
https://youtu.be/jNJsggdn4ms

Update 3:
https://youtu.be/Ub44oHB34yQ


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@Mad_Scientist_565 looking forward to seeing the results! I bought a few bottles of this on clearance two years ago at Walmart for $1-2 each. I mix it and apply through my backpack sprayer and not the hose end for better control. I see lots of weeds curling so far


----------



## Mad_Scientist_565 (Apr 7, 2019)

I may have screwed up... :? The "guy at ace" said the southern weed and feed with atrazine was safe to use on bermuda, but from what Im reading, thats only true when its completely dormant, (winter) or after its in full growth mode (summer) I may have prevented my bermuda from greening. (oops) oh well. I hate bermuda anyway. problem is it says it controls weed for 3 months so i may have trouble over seeding something else. Zoysia has to be kept too tall, and Im not paying for centipede. Maybe Ill just wait and see it if the bermuda does pop up..

lesson learned. know your chemicals.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mad_Scientist_565 said:


> Zoysia has to be kept too tall


A lot of people suggest keeping zoysia short. Sub 1". Sometimes as low as 0.25-0.5". If that's too tall, your lawn must be crazy level!


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

I use this stuff in my pump sprayer. W/ baby soap added in. It does pretty good on everything but clover. Maybe my clover infestation is just too bad. It will brown it up and damage the clover pretty well, but it just doesn't knock it out completely. I'm hoping this year with an early application before the plants have a good chance to re-establish that it will have a better chance of killing it.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

mak474 said:


> I use this stuff in my pump sprayer. W/ baby soap added in. It does pretty good on everything but clover. Maybe my clover infestation is just too bad. It will brown it up and damage the clover pretty well, but it just doesn't knock it out completely. I'm hoping this year with an early application before the plants have a good chance to re-establish that it will have a better chance of killing it.


I had the same result with creeping Charlie (clover relative). Gotta get at it with the weed-be-gone CCO. Works like a charm.


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

@zinger565 Thanks man! It says do not use on Bermuda yards, does it kill the Bermuda too? I'll have to use it sparingly if it does, I want to rid my yard of bermuda but I also have put down my prodiamine so I can seed to fill in bare spots.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

mak474 said:


> @zinger565 Thanks man! It says do not use on Bermuda yards, does it kill the Bermuda too? I'll have to use it sparingly if it does, I want to rid my yard of bermuda but I also have put down my prodiamine so I can seed to fill in bare spots.


No problem. I don't know anything about Bermuda grass, might have to ask the warm season folks.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

That Spectracide +crabgrass is good stuff and a very cost effective box store source of Quinclorac and Sulfentrazone when you need them. It is also very effective on wild violet if you add MSO surfactant and Triclopyr. I call that combination my "super scorcher" cocktail.


----------



## Mad_Scientist_565 (Apr 7, 2019)

Posted a new video. Video is in first post.

Sorry about sounding so outta breath &#128514;&#128514; I'm fat plus I'm talkin right into my mic on my phone. New gimbal will fix that hopefully. Lol.


----------



## Mad_Scientist_565 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ok so it's looking like the 470 hasn't done a spectacular Job on the clover so I think I'm going to change product fit the second application. Because alot of these carry the same chemicals I would be over applicating if I did both products. Trouble is, right this second im not sure what I need to me using. I'l figure it out before Saturday!


----------



## Mad_Scientist_565 (Apr 7, 2019)

Post updated new video added!


----------



## Mad_Scientist_565 (Apr 7, 2019)

5/7....I went back and watch my first video and to be honest the improvement is better than I thought. Guess when you see it every day you just nitpick.

Itv needs some more weed killing and fert.... but im very interested to watch this yard in may.


----------



## Mad_Scientist_565 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey guys,

I know its been a couple months since i posted here, but I did make a few more videos.

IN BETTER NEWS... I DID get my new house!! I close september 5. just in time to put down Rye for the winter!! Cant wait to start shooting again!


----------

